
Best Web Hosting Companies - iProject
http://lifehacker.com/5911651/five-best-web-hosting-companies
======
tg3
Best web hosting for who? 2 out of the 5 are all you can eat packages at
really low prices, which are undoubtedly way oversold.

I'll take Heroku over these guys any day of the week.

------
jerguismi
Dreamhost? LOL

If you are from Europe, I would recommend Hetzner online. Even for US
customers it might be good choice, if latency isn't a big issue.

